# Pool Maintenance



## Russ25 (Feb 21, 2016)

I have a property just outside Tomar. Looking for someone reliable and trustworthy who can generally maintain the pool whilst away and a bit of gardening. 

Also a contact for someone who can fix the electric gate. 

Thank you


----------



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi Russ 25
My property is just outside Tomar as well - I am also looking for someone to maintain the pool (once it is installed in the near future). Please do let me know if you find anyone.


----------



## Russ25 (Feb 21, 2016)

*Handyman*



p9cbs said:


> Hi Russ 25
> My property is just outside Tomar as well - I am also looking for someone to maintain the pool (once it is installed in the near future). Please do let me know if you find anyone.


Hi
Just got back from a visit ( April 2016 ). I did manage find an expat who lives just outside Tomar who seems to be a general handyman.

Name is Paul Dredge ( 00351938644914 )

I did not find a solution to my problem but hope this helps. 

Russ25


----------

